# New spider crabs



## mr. luke (16 Jun 2009)

limnopilos naiyanetri


----------



## TDI-line (16 Jun 2009)

I always wondered what Obi-wan's  ghost would look like as a spider.


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Jun 2009)

can you get different colour variation sin these? or is it just your pics? all the one's i have seen have been brown.
thanks.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (17 Jun 2009)

Very interesting.

Do you have any more info on these? Ive never seen them? 

Ok for a planted tank?
Size?
Diet?
Breeding?

They could look really cool.

Cheers.


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Jun 2009)

PFK have the most up to date info on these little fellas and it'll be published in August


----------



## George Farmer (17 Jun 2009)

There's a good PFK article on fiddler crabs in the July issue too.  They look really colourful, hence their common name, Haribo, after the sweets!


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Jun 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> There's a good PFK article on fiddler crabs in the July issue too.  They look really colourful, hence their common name, Haribo, after the sweets!


Brackish though if i remember correctly?


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Jun 2009)

just been doing a bit of research and found out there are a few different sub species which probably explains the colour variation  
i first saw them here, quite a few questions asked by me  lol.
http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?sho ... 85743&st=0

you can get 5 off ebay for Â£25 inc. postage, although they aren't currently listed ATM.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (17 Jun 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww, thats a shame!

Nice one Arran


----------



## George Farmer (17 Jun 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The author recommends full marine or strong brackish, but I'm not sure if it's the same as spider crabs, as per the crabs in this thread.


----------



## Garuf (18 Jun 2009)

the crabs in this aritcle are fully freshwater originating from the roots of floating plants on thai rivers, they're entirely plant and fish safe and get no bigger than most shrimps. I read tonnes of stuff on crabs to help choose species, evetually I settled on vampires, these are brilliant alternatives though as they breed in fresh water and don't need land like almost all other commonly available crabs.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (18 Jun 2009)

Thats interesting Gareth. Where do you get yours? Have you got any pictures? How interesting are they to watch?

Cheers.


----------



## Garuf (19 Jun 2009)

My vampires are coming from Germany, they were the only place in the end I could get any. The micro crabs mentioned on here are coming in through two sellers on Ebay, if you find my thread on them there's a link for one seller, the othe goes by something like "rarest finds aquatics" and they've had them listed a few times, under the eronous sulawesi swimming crab monnicer. They're expencive initially but if given water with a lot of calcium they breed readily. (at least this is the general consensus on the german crusta forums).


----------



## mr. luke (19 Jun 2009)

The spider crabs i bought came from M/A crowland. they work out cheaper than the ebay ones if you buy the 3 for Â£10 offer they have. going back for more if they are stil ok after the next weekend.


----------



## TDI-line (23 Jun 2009)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> The spider crabs i bought came from M/A crowland. they work out cheaper than the ebay ones if you buy the 3 for Â£10 offer they have. going back for more if they are stil ok after the next weekend.



I saw them too, they were very cool. But i don't have a spare tank set up for there...


----------



## mr. luke (25 Jun 2009)

they are safe with shrimp and small fish if thats ant help?


----------



## TDI-line (25 Jun 2009)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> they are safe with shrimp and small fish if thats ant help?



Yes, i nearly bought them, but as my CRS are breeding very well at the moment (just had 20 babies last night), i thought i won't upset the apple cart.

But i may have another look.


----------



## Garuf (25 Jun 2009)

Stick um in the big tank, you won't regret it.


----------



## TDI-line (25 Jun 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Stick um in the big tank, you won't regret it.



Umm, i'm currently doing a complete overhaul, with new substrate etc, but that is a great idea.


----------

